# Exellent 3120xp



## demir156 (Feb 8, 2008)

This saw is a MONSTER! 36 inch bar, 7.3 cu.inch, 8.4 hp, 22.9 lbs this saw is awsome! :greenchainsaw: 













wanted the husqvarna 66" inch bar s15
gimme best offer (bar)


----------



## demir156 (Feb 8, 2008)

i love this saw!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 8, 2008)

demir156 said:


> i love this saw!



That powerhead looks HUGE. Gotta love the biguns! They're heavy but you don't have to hold them long.


----------



## RDT (Feb 8, 2008)

:jawdrop:


----------



## Jerry Lord (Feb 8, 2008)

should i use an 18 inch or a 36 inch to cut my birthday cake?


----------



## demir156 (Feb 9, 2008)

Jerry Lord said:


> should i use an 18 inch or a 36 inch to cut my birthday cake?



hahaha i think should go with the 36 inch 18 is to small :greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw: :


----------



## Podaltura (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, very good chainsaw. But you can´t use this whit your kitchen, no?


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 9, 2008)

Jerry Lord said:


> should i use an 18 inch or a 36 inch to cut my birthday cake?



Depends on the size. Either way, with a saw that big, it'll be a piece of cake. lolololol

And you'll feel crumby afterward.


----------



## kkottemann (Feb 9, 2008)

BIG saws rock!


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Feb 9, 2008)

Podaltura said:


> Yes, very good chainsaw. But you can´t use this whit your kitchen, no?



if he fills the oiler with butter he can use it to cut bread


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 9, 2008)

Podaltura said:


> Yes, very good chainsaw. But you can´t use this whit your kitchen, no?



From forest to florentine:

Canola oil is the way to go!!!








Disclaimer:

I have never used canola oil in my saws. Also, I do not currently have any Chicken Florentine recipes in which a 3120 is to be used; Canola oil or not.


----------



## demir156 (Feb 9, 2008)

Wood Scrounge said:


> if he fills the oiler with butter he can use it to cut bread



im going to try that


----------



## demir156 (Feb 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Sprig (Feb 10, 2008)

^^ Must add garlic!  (for the spaghetti bread ya know) ^^

(nice big ol' beast! btw  )



Serge


----------



## demir156 (Feb 11, 2008)

hahahaha  :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## oldsaw (Feb 11, 2008)

My first response when I pulled it from the box was "Holy Crap". It is certainly a "big-un". I just kept pulling it out, and there was just more powerhead coming out of the box. 

36"...that won't work it much.

Mark


----------



## demir156 (Feb 11, 2008)

36" is not too big and not too small for this big boy


----------



## demir156 (Feb 12, 2008)

.


----------



## Jerry Lord (Feb 13, 2008)

everybody on here isnt working in the snow but i already cleared my shop with my payloader for 6 hours


----------



## Jerry Lord (Feb 13, 2008)

do you think that bar would fit my echo 5000


----------



## demir156 (Feb 13, 2008)

.


----------



## demir156 (Feb 13, 2008)

...


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Feb 15, 2008)

That baby's got a pistion the size of an old 1 qt. oil can & I think she"ll handle a 6 ft. bar & chain !  HOT ! HOT ! HOT !


----------



## Damo (Feb 16, 2008)

*3120 Revving flat-out*

Got a 3120 that heats up a bit and then just revs at full speed without even touching the throttle. Any ideas???


----------



## olyman (Feb 16, 2008)

damo--needs carb work--


----------



## demir156 (Feb 17, 2008)

yes i agree with him... 



....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like the 3120's like short bars....







.


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 17, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Looks like the 3120's like short bars....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice scrench holder.

I use the 084 for the long bars...everything else gets the short bars. I'd take those dawgs off that little monster Ultra


----------



## demir156 (Feb 17, 2008)

niice niice for a big boy like that it shud deserve a 36 inch bar :greenchainsaw:


----------

